Ask HN: Windows, Mac, or Linux for Programming PC? - gjsman-1000
======
taylodl
Mac. Jamf provides the device management enterprises typically require and
Brew is a good package manager. Enterprises also like the regular cadence of
OS security fixes. Linux desktops struggle in the enterprise (they're setup
for Linux being on the server) and Windows, well, I don't like the Windows
toolset for programming and the Windows Subsystem for Linux doesn't make
things much better - though that of course is subject to change. So I'd go
with Mac.

------
gjsman-1000
I prefer Linux the most, but Mac is my current laptop because I can build for
iOS.

------
savethefuture
Depends what you are programming, but I have to say linux. Mac is not bad
either.

